# Can I prepare my Protein Shakes before hand?



## Skyliner (May 27, 2001)

Let's say I'm meeting my friend in a gym far away and after the workout, we'll be going somewhere else. Thus is it OK if I prepare my Protein Shake before hand, store them in a water bottle or something, and drink it after the workout? Is that OK? Or will it somewhat affect the effectiveness of the drink?

------------------
I don't have a great body, but as long as I work hard like now, I'm gonna reach there.


----------



## Arnold (May 27, 2001)

That's fine.

------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## MightyKing (May 27, 2001)

It's fine, but if you had powder, if it's mixed early, after a while it starts to form chunks and won't go back to being as non-chunky as it was before. You can make them early, but making them on the spot is better. For taste at least.

------------------
_"The Greatest Mistake You Can Ever Make Is Continually Fearing That You Will Make One"
-Elbert Hubbard_


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 27, 2001)

WHAT'S UP, SKYLINER!?  I always make my shakes before my workout and drink them after.  I blend the shake and keep it in a large insulated coffee mug.  Then I put the mug in a small cooler filled with ice packs and ice and bring it with me (I workout before work).  The shake stays nice and cold for the 3 or so hours it takes from the time I make it until I drink it.


----------



## Scotty the Body (May 28, 2001)

Its fine, mine mixes well just in a shake so I don't add the water till I'm ready to drink it so its always cold.

Now Creatine on the other hand must be consumed as soon as you add water to it. 

------------------
Just another day in the gutter


----------



## Mace (Jun 7, 2001)

It also depends on the powder you are using.  some powders, like muscle-tech get thicker when they sit in the 'fridge.  This is nice if you are using water instead of milk.  

------------------
Never get pulled over with a baggie of whey protein on the passenger seat...


----------



## The Rose (Jun 9, 2001)

My protein powder (Prolab) will tend to sink to the bottom of the jug.  So I just shake the jug and presto, the shake is drinkable again.


----------



## Mr.Xtreme (Jun 9, 2001)

Its fine as long as you dont' put any creatine in there.

------------------
Don't ever look behind at the things you have don't.  Always look forward.


----------



## Twinklebell (Jun 9, 2001)

I always prepare it before workout...works fine....just have to shake it properly before u drink it...
I mix few ice cubes, some honey or banana, some milk, some sparkling mineral water, water and it is good after few hours and tastes yummy...yummy 

------------------
New kid on the board


----------



## nikki (Jun 12, 2001)

I may be wrong but I always heard that the shakes that contain milk isolates or products should be kept refrigerated or they can spoil.  For example, one time I mixed up a Met-rx shake and left it unrefrigerated for 2 hours.  After my workout I went to drink it and it smelled rotten and tasted funky.


----------

